# Levis's in Action Pics!



## TURBO8 (Dec 4, 2008)

Hey all , 
Caught my two Nephurus levis levis ("Sparkle & Bling") having a late nite session together , they went for quite some time and the female was being very vocal  . A few pics below.Hope you all enjoy.Thanks. Pete


----------



## Gavin (Dec 4, 2008)

ouch the bite!!


----------



## TURBO8 (Dec 4, 2008)

Some females like it rough


----------



## palmej (Dec 4, 2008)

haha they look so seedy


----------



## m.punja (Dec 4, 2008)

lol, love the pics well done!


----------



## m.punja (Dec 4, 2008)

palmej said:


> haha they look so seedy


 
i was trying to think of a word that suited and seedy does the job lol


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Dec 4, 2008)

Kinky she likes it rough,great pics.


----------



## shane14 (Dec 4, 2008)

LOL in the exo-terra magnetic hide. Very kinky LOL. Must be the "love making" cave


----------



## byby_v8 (Dec 4, 2008)

thats funny!!!


----------



## KaaTom (Dec 4, 2008)

Awesome pics...


----------



## trendkill (Dec 5, 2008)

Haha cute! Good luck with that pair.


----------



## Camo (Dec 5, 2008)

Get it on


----------



## justbrad (Dec 5, 2008)

they can do it!!! all nite long!!


----------



## dragonking (Dec 5, 2008)

nice photos


----------



## bundy_zigg (Dec 5, 2008)

I think I would be vocal with a bite like that hahaha - great pics, hope all goes well for you


----------



## TURBO8 (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the kind comments  , have now seperated my male from the female to give her a bit of peace during her laying season!


----------



## mebebrian (Dec 6, 2008)

Thats reptile porn!


----------



## LullabyLizard (Dec 6, 2008)

Ohh la la!


----------



## TURBO8 (Dec 6, 2008)

Sorry should have posted that it is R-Rated 
Have been getting a few good shots this season of my reps in action like the ones below:


----------



## gpoleweski (Dec 6, 2008)

DAYUM MAN! That second one's upskirt!

Haha, well, good to see that all your little buds are breeding well.


----------



## Specks (Dec 8, 2008)

why are you guys looking at reptile porn. its just weired. i have to admit those gekoes look so what do you call it funny looking ie sort of ugly.


----------

